# prucalopride, coming out in Europe!



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

The approval of Resolor (prucalopride) by the European Commission means that Resolor (prucalopride) is now approved in the 27 countries of the EU as well as Iceland, Liechtenstein and Norway.It is our intention to market Resolor (prucalopride) in certain European markets by itself including Germany, the UK, France and the Benelux. Movetis will also seek where necessary to broker partnerships to maximise the sales of Resolor in certain other European territories. It is expected that the first launch of Resolor will be in Germany in the first quarter of 2010.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for the update, mary. sure hope resolor gets us approval soon. last i read it was in phase three here. i've really been waiting for this one.


----------



## zeppod (Feb 29, 2008)

mary,great news!!! do you know if there is any way an american can order this drug from a pharmacy in europe?thanks,zeppod


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hi zeppod i remember some years ago when questions like yours came up regarding zelnorm---people in the usa were asking about ordering it from european and/or canadian pharmacies. several people mentioned that they were able to successfully order zelnorm--and other meds as well--- by having their docs write them a script for it and then sending faxing--- whatever was required-- the script off to whichever european pharmacy had zelnorm and was willing to ship it to the us. sounds like resolor will first be available in germany during the first quarter of 2010. http://www.movetis.com/products/resolor-prucalopride


----------



## zeppod (Feb 29, 2008)

thanks annie!!i emailed movetis last week to inquire about availability for us citizens. no response yet, but i'll let you know.i don't think any of us will have a problem getting a prescription - all we need is a pharmacy.soon...


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks zeppod for keeping us posted--hope movetis answers your e-mail soon!


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

Zeppod I have no idea! But believe me I will be trying to find out early next year!


----------



## zeppod (Feb 29, 2008)

now that i think about it, a u.s. doctor probably won't prescribe a drug not approved by the fda. so unless this drug is sold otc, how are we going to get it? no word from movetis yet. i'll let everyone know - if i ever hear. at least we can still get zelnorm. and, by the way, if any of you find it's effectiveness waning, take a week off, then go back on.soon!zeppod


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes zeppod--you're right. some--but not all--docs are really cautious about that--they won't write a script for a drug that's not fda approved.but some will. going way back to zelnorm was first approved--it was first approved in switzerland i think (that's where novartis is based) and i think other parts of europe as well--i can't remember exactly where-- but i do remember how excited everyone here on the c board and the c drugs board was--tons of posts-- and people were asking their docs for scripts so they could get it from overseas pharmacies that had it. and what we found out was some docs wouldn't write the scripts because zelnorm wasn't fda approved but thankfully there were some docs who would. and those lucky people who were able to get a script sent them in to the overseas pharmacy to get it. i can't remember any of the pharmacy names but i know there was one in particular in switzerland that people were getting zelnorm from before it finally was approved here. and also i suppose it's always possible that resolor will show up at medsmex or inhouse pharmacy before it's approved here in the usa so maybe we have a chance of getting it from one of these no-script-required pharmacies. as of yet, neither medsmex nor inhouse has resolor but i'll keep checking them periodically.


----------



## claire_louise (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm in the UK and my consultant told me that it will be available by the new year. He actually phoned down to see if the pharmacy already had it in (apparently some in this country do), but no luck just yet.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks claire louise!! that's terrific news--especially for those in the uk!!!


----------



## zeppod (Feb 29, 2008)

i did hear back from movetis yesterday. they thanked me for my inquiry and said it will only be available in the eu countries. so, no help from them. you are right annie, we just need to hope for a helpful doctor or a no script pharmacy. for now, it's good old zelnorm...


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

I wonder if it will be available in Canada...that is closer to the US than Europe.


----------



## Ernie_ (Jun 17, 2009)

Mary5 said:


> The approval of Resolor (prucalopride) by the European Commission means that Resolor (prucalopride) is now approved in the 27 countries of the EU as well as Iceland, Liechtenstein and Norway.


I am shocked, an IBS drug is actually being approved in Norway (where I live)??? Too bad I don't have IBS-C.


----------



## claire_louise (Dec 8, 2009)

I know this might sound like a stupid question (and maybe not one that anybody can answer), but does this stuff actually work?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

well apparently it worked well enough in the clinical trials:In clinical studies, the efficacy of prucalopride was established in three multicentre, randomised, double-blind, 12-week placebo controlled studies in subjects with chronic constipation.About PrucalopridePrucalopride has been tested in 2,752 patients (including elderly) in double-blind randomized placebo-controlled studies up to 12 weeks of treatment, including three identically designed pivotal phase III studies with patients presenting an average history of 20 years of chronic constipation.In contrast to laxatives, prucalopride triggers a physiological and peristaltic reflex in the colon through stimulation of the 5HT4-receptors on the intramural nerves. This accelerates overall transit along the GI tract, induces colonic mass movement and significantly enhances colonic emptying. Prucalopride stimulates bowel function by specifically targeting the underlying impaired motility. http://www.movetis.com/journalists/press-r...urce=journalist http://www.movetis.com/products/resolor-prucaloprideand hopefully early next year we'll be able to find out more when people start to post their own experiences with it.


----------



## theresa d (Jan 29, 2010)

Happy to hear that Zelnorm is still out there, where do you get the Zelnorm from?


----------

